# Radiators fans don't turn on 98 Altima



## 4runner (Apr 2, 2011)

I just got the car the other day and the fans do not come on. It sounds like the relays are clicking and trying to start them. The temp guage stays around the middle. I checked the motor temp with a laser temp it reads 184 and the upper hose shows about the same. I was going to short the wires and see if the fans will start. Car has 220k on it anything else I need to look for. Any ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they probably dont need to come on. these cars are very efficient cooling wise. you can try unplugging the coolant temp sensor and see if that makes the fans come on. but really, unless you are overheating and you know for a fact that you are - i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do they come on when you turn the AC "on."


----------



## 4runner (Apr 2, 2011)

The fans never came on with the A/C on the one time I drove it 12 miles home. I did try to get it to heat up enough to make them come on when I got home. I just got the car last week. I was told about the fans not coming on the last time she drove it, it never overheated but got just near the H on the gauge then she parked it for a year. 

I'll try the unplugging the temp sensor in the morning.


----------

